# Fix for Opera browser Photobucket problem



## ColinJ (22 May 2015)

I have been having problems for some time with images in some posts on CycleChat not showing in my Opera browser (ver 12.17). I finally found the fix for the problem ...



Post in the Opera support forum said:


> Open the opera:config advanced configuration page
> Go to the "Network" section
> 
> Under "HTTP Accept" enter the following string: image/gif, image/jpeg, image/pjpeg, application/x-ms-application, application/vnd.ms-xpsdocument, application/xaml+xml, application/x-ms-xbap, application/x-shockwave-flash, */*
> ...


[Original thread HERE]


----------



## andyfraser (22 May 2015)

That's weird. I've been running the latest Opera for months now on 2 Windows 8.1 PCs and a Linux Mint 17 laptop, all 64-bit OSes, with no problems. Opera 29 is the latest. Am I missing something?


----------



## ColinJ (22 May 2015)

andyfraser said:


> That's weird. I've been running the latest Opera for months now on 2 Windows 8.1 PCs and a Linux Mint 17 laptop, all 64-bit OSes, with no problems. Opera 29 is the latest. Am I missing something?


Yes - the bit where I said I was running Opera *12.17*! 
(I don't like the new version.)


----------



## andyfraser (22 May 2015)

I didn't know whether that was a typo. I wouldn't be surprised to find issues with older versions. If there's a fix then no problem.


----------



## ColinJ (23 May 2015)

andyfraser said:


> I didn't know whether that was a typo. I wouldn't be surprised to find issues with older versions. If there's a fix then no problem.


I don't normally run outdated software but Opera changed the browser too much when they scrapped the original and started again.

I quite often end up using Firefox or Chrome as alternatives these days.


----------



## andyfraser (23 May 2015)

Fair enough.


----------

